# CM and implantation - Question, help please!



## NotSure (Aug 21, 2005)

I am just curious as to if anyone knows what cervical mucus is generally like during implantation.

Example: I had some light pink/brown spotting with a few streaks of red in it. AF is not due for another week. IF that was implantation spotting, should I be having a fair amount of CM, or can it be normal to not have a lot of CM and still have it be implantation bleeding (meaning pregnancy)?

I hope that makes sense. Thanks to anyone who can answer this for me!


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I think it can be perfectly normal to have implantation spotting without a change in cm. It probably varies from woman to woman....good luck....*****sticky thoughts****


----------



## NotSure (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykdsmomy*
I think it can be perfectly normal to have implantation spotting without a change in cm. It probably varies from woman to woman....good luck....*****sticky thoughts****









Thanks for replying hun! I was starting to think no one was going to.










Well, I normally have some CM now as my AF is not due for another week. But, as of right now I have hardly any CM (some yellow CM, but not a lot) and no more spotting as of yesterday.







: I am really confused.

What do you think about all this if anything?

Thanks again!


----------



## NotSure (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone?







:


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

I just wanted to reply that i'm going through the same thing, and I'm as lost as you are! I'm very confused right now...I've been spotting starting at ovulation and going right through until AF starts, but not this month! Nope, this month I got egg white mucus for two days, then two days of brown spotting mixed with the egg white mucus (sorry, TMI I know) and then almost nothing. I know it's dumb, but I don't "feel" pregnant, and almost everyone I know seems to just "know", so I figure my cycle is probably just being screwy.

Waiting very impatiently to take an EPT test (heck, I can still hope even if I'm pretty sure it will be negative)...
Rebecca


----------



## lil_monkeysmumi (Aug 30, 2005)

I had the same thing last week (EWCM with spotting), it came a few days after I started bf my DS less. I had EW spotting for a few days & then dry/spotting then sticky/spotting then EW/spotting again.
I think my cycle is just being screwy & trying to get back to normal....No ppAF & no O yet (i think)







:

Melanie (hoping I O'd & FF just hasen't detected it yet!







: )


----------

